# Does LeMond's kid race?



## Jim Nazium

I was just thinking that Greg LeMond's son must be about 20 or 21 by now. Anyone know if he races bikes?


----------



## filtersweep

I wouldn't, if I were him. I wasn't into anything my father was into (when I was that age).



Jim Nazium said:


> I was just thinking that Greg LeMond's son must be about 20 or 21 by now. Anyone know if he races bikes?


----------



## BikinCO

*Maybe*



Jim Nazium said:


> I was just thinking that Greg LeMond's son must be about 20 or 21 by now. Anyone know if he races bikes?


http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4757



> *A Chip Off The Old Greg*
> But the real surprise came from Greg’s son Geoffrey. I met him last year at Tour de Georgia, and he’d only taken up cycling a few months before – he blamed his aversion to cycling on his youthful drive to be different from his dad (why does that sound familiar?)
> 
> In his early 20’s, Geoffrey’s got the build of a racer – tall, thin, lanky. Oh – and he doesn’t shave his legs… yet. His big goal last year was the L’Etappe du Tour – where several thousand rampaging riders tackle an actual Tour de France stage on closed, support roads in July. He finished in the top 300.
> 
> Let that sink in for a minute. Top 300.
> 
> Back to the climb – watching Geoffrey it was clear he’s come a long way with his riding, and his natural pedigree is obvious. While those of us in the group started to splinter on the lower slopes, I watched helplessly as LeMond-the-Younger road away with the front guys on the first steep slopes – he was seated and spinning like this was nothing.
> 
> This climb was a 20-30 minute grind to the top, and a real ‘lung-opener’. It hurt.
> 
> Later that afternoon Geoffrey went out and did the climb again…


----------



## imetis

Yeah he races collegiate for Northwestern. Saw him at the MSU race a couple weeks ago, and Greg was there driving support truck for him.


----------



## crossboy

Who the he!! really cares. Lemond's true colors came out when he bashed Armstrong. Sooner or later someone better comes along Greg. Hey, did they ever test you Mr. Lemond? You do seem to have a bit of a pre-mature aging complex going on considering you are only 45, you look about 60. I wonder what caused that?


----------



## MellowDramatic

crossboy said:


> Who the he!! really cares. Lemond's true colors came out when he bashed Armstrong. Sooner or later someone better comes along Greg. Hey, did they ever test you Mr. Lemond? You do seem to have a bit of a pre-mature aging complex going on considering you are only 45, you look about 60. I wonder what caused that?


You really don't want to turn this into another Armstrong doping thread, do you? No, you don't. Besides, this is about his son, not him.

Geoff races for Northwestern and was involved in a nasty crash a couple of weeks ago. A bunch of kids went down, Geoff got some nasty road rash that involved hospitalization along with some other kids, and he broke his top tube and down tube, and just about everything that could be busted on the bike was...busted. I talked to some of his teammates this weekend and they said he'll be all right, but he's not in much of a position to ride right now.


----------



## crossboy

joehartley said:


> You really don't want to turn this into another Armstrong doping thread, do you? No, you don't. Besides, this is about his son, not him.
> 
> Geoff races for Northwestern and was involved in a nasty crash a couple of weeks ago. A bunch of kids went down, Geoff got some nasty road rash that involved hospitalization along with some other kids, and he broke his top tube and down tube, and just about everything that could be busted on the bike was...busted. I talked to some of his teammates this weekend and they said he'll be all right, but he's not in much of a position to ride right now.



Let me guess---He rides a Lemond?LOL. Sucks for him to go down. Better luck next time


----------



## giovanni sartori

Lemond was on the local Seattle sports radio last year and discussed his son and cycling a bit and actually talked about the L'Etape and shared some of his wattage data, it sounded like he was fairly talented but it was definitely a hobby and not a career.

Northwestern, eh? Guess he's not a climber......how far do you have to go from Chicago to find elevation.


----------



## MaestroXC

crossboy said:


> Who the he!! really cares. Lemond's true colors came out when he bashed Armstrong. Sooner or later someone better comes along Greg. Hey, did they ever test you Mr. Lemond? You do seem to have a bit of a pre-mature aging complex going on considering you are only 45, you look about 60. I wonder what caused that?


Have you ever heard of mitochondrial myopathy? A serious muscular condition, which Greg LeMond suffers from, possibly due to his near-fatal wounding in a hunting accident, which left him with over thirty lead pellets still in his body, including his pericardium?



> Let me guess---He rides a Lemond?LOL. Sucks for him to go down. Better luck next time


Ah, never mind. I guess you just felt like being a jackass today.


----------



## Einstruzende

crossboy said:


> Who the he!! really cares. Lemond's true colors came out when he bashed Armstrong. Sooner or later someone better comes along Greg. Hey, did they ever test you Mr. Lemond? You do seem to have a bit of a pre-mature aging complex going on considering you are only 45, you look about 60. I wonder what caused that?


I'm with Greg on this one. He's a cool guy.


----------



## crossboy

MaestroXC said:


> Have you ever heard of mitochondrial myopathy? A serious muscular condition, which Greg LeMond suffers from, possibly due to his near-fatal wounding in a hunting accident, which left him with over thirty lead pellets still in his body, including his pericardium?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, never mind. I guess you just felt like being a jackass today.


No. I have never heard of that. Thank you for googling it and giving me a medical lesson. So, you are telling me that having lead pellets will cause someone to look over 15 yrs their age and fat.

I have some lead fillings on two teeth from cavities when I was younger. Can you google the proper term for me and see if I am going to get fat and old looking at 45? I know you are not a dentist, since you are a Dr. of Medicine, but can you do some research for me to assure me that I will not end up being 45 and overweight. 

I am assuming that Greg's problems did not start becoming a problem until after he retired. That is pretty interesting. He gets shot, comes back for the next 5+ years and rides his bike and wins 2 more Tours and now almost 20 years later he is having side effects that make him fat and old looking.

Do you think that Lance will get this same syndrome. Will he become fat and old looking in the next ten years and then blame it on the cancer that happened 20 yrs ago.

This reminds of the wife who says she is overweight because she is still carrying weight from her pregnancy. Sure you are, your kids are teenagers. It is called being fat and lazy.


----------



## bigpinkt

crossboy said:


> No. I have never heard of that. Thank you for googling it and giving me a medical lesson. So, you are telling me that having lead pellets will cause someone to look over 15 yrs their age and fat.
> 
> I have some lead fillings on two teeth from cavities when I was younger. Can you google the proper term for me and see if I am going to get fat and old looking at 45? I know you are not a dentist, since you are a Dr. of Medicine, but can you do some research for me to assure me that I will not end up being 45 and overweight.
> 
> I am assuming that Greg's problems did not start becoming a problem until after he retired. That is pretty interesting. He gets shot, comes back for the next 5+ years and rides his bike and wins 2 more Tours and now almost 20 years later he is having side effects that make him fat and old looking.
> 
> Do you think that Lance will get this same syndrome. Will he become fat and old looking in the next ten years and then blame it on the cancer that happened 20 yrs ago.
> 
> This reminds of the wife who says she is overweight because she is still carrying weight from her pregnancy. Sure you are, your kids are teenagers. It is called being fat and lazy.



At least Greg can lose weight, Lance cannot do anything to change what is wrong with him.....perhaps some therapy but I don't think that will even help


----------



## Sam Adams

I rode with Greg during last year's charity ride (BriarRose Grand Peleton) during the Tour de GA. I thought he was a great guy. I talked to him about the pellets left in his body and some recent testing that he had undergone. He spoke with my wife several times, signed every autograph that was requested the night before the ride and the day of the ride. I thought he was the most approachable athlete I've met. I'm 47 years old and I don't think he looked 60.


----------



## crossboy

*Looking Good*

Somebody had too many Wheaties. LOL


----------



## Pablo

Let's review the negatives: LeMond's past his physical prime and he's let himself go like a normal human being. He's said a few untactful things on a hot button issue where you really can't say anything substantive without pissing a few people off. Well, that's about all that you can say. 

On the other hand, in my book, LeMond's the greatest American cyclist ever. He's at the very least the second greatest ever. He deserves more respect than certain RBR members are giving him.


----------



## Pablo

bigpinkt said:


> At least Greg can lose weight, Lance cannot do anything to change what is wrong with him.....perhaps some therapy but I don't think that will even help


Right on.


----------



## MellowDramatic

And really, I don't think LeMond would be considered overweight if he weren't a 3-time Tour winner. He's still way fitter than most people in this country and could probably still bust some heads on a bike if he wanted to.

He showed up at a couple races and a lot of kids got their picture taken with him, but I didn't want to bother him...he was there with his son, and I don't know if I would like a lot of kids coming up to take pictures with my dad if he came to watch me race. Still, he obliged with a smile and seemed to be extremely approachable. Greg LeMond ftw.


----------



## ultimobici

crossboy said:


> No. I have never heard of that. Thank you for googling it and giving me a medical lesson. So, you are telling me that having lead pellets will cause someone to look over 15 yrs their age and fat.
> 
> I have some lead fillings on two teeth from cavities when I was younger. Can you google the proper term for me and see if I am going to get fat and old looking at 45? I know you are not a dentist, since you are a Dr. of Medicine, but can you do some research for me to assure me that I will not end up being 45 and overweight.
> 
> I am assuming that Greg's problems did not start becoming a problem until after he retired. That is pretty interesting. He gets shot, comes back for the next 5+ years and rides his bike and wins 2 more Tours and now almost 20 years later he is having side effects that make him fat and old looking.
> 
> Do you think that Lance will get this same syndrome. Will he become fat and old looking in the next ten years and then blame it on the cancer that happened 20 yrs ago.
> 
> This reminds of the wife who says she is overweight because she is still carrying weight from her pregnancy. Sure you are, your kids are teenagers. It is called being fat and lazy.


Actually it as wha causes his premature retirement. His performances were great 89-90 bu the decline started in 91. Bearing in mind at 29 he was at the perfect age for a GT rider he looked like he had his brakes on. Partly due to the condition and partly due to the dawn of the EPO age. 92 was the year that Fignon bowed out referring to the effects of EPO. HYe ain't too slim either. Possibly due to going from thousands of kms a year to virtually zero. Check Lance in 15 years and he'll be even podgier than he has already become.


----------



## Sasquatch

he may look chubby but im sure he can still kick our asses. Merckx was the same.


----------



## Sintesi

crossboy said:


> No. I have never heard of that. Thank you for googling it and giving me a medical lesson. So, you are telling me that having lead pellets will cause someone to look over 15 yrs their age and fat.
> 
> I have some lead fillings on two teeth from cavities when I was younger. Can you google the proper term for me and see if I am going to get fat and old looking at 45? I know you are not a dentist, since you are a Dr. of Medicine, but can you do some research for me to assure me that I will not end up being 45 and overweight.
> 
> I am assuming that Greg's problems did not start becoming a problem until after he retired. That is pretty interesting. He gets shot, comes back for the next 5+ years and rides his bike and wins 2 more Tours and now almost 20 years later he is having side effects that make him fat and old looking.
> 
> Do you think that Lance will get this same syndrome. Will he become fat and old looking in the next ten years and then blame it on the cancer that happened 20 yrs ago.
> 
> This reminds of the wife who says she is overweight because she is still carrying weight from her pregnancy. Sure you are, your kids are teenagers. It is called being fat and lazy.



You sure are charming crossboy.


----------



## Sintesi

crossboy said:


> Somebody had too many Wheaties. LOL


So that qualifies as fat in your book?

Here crossboy, make fun of this tub of goo. I dare you.


----------



## Pablo

Based on Crossboy's therom as applied to this picture, Axel is three times a better cyclist than Eddie because he is about one third as big. 

Which brings me to another point, for either Eddie's or Greg's kids, I don't envy them, those are some big shoes to fill.


----------



## crossboy

Sintesi said:


> So that qualifies as fat in your book?
> 
> Here crossboy, make fun of this tub of goo. I dare you.


Sorry, but Eddy does not look like that anymore. He has lost weight. He must have realized he "was" a tub of goo and lost the weight, therefore, I cannot make fun of his current weight status.


----------



## Pablo

So, you implicitly admit that you could have ragged on him when he was a "tub of goo." 

Boy, that's harsh, even the untouchable Eddie doesn't escape your wrath.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Eddy got slim*

cause he finally had surgery to fix his back he tweaked in the derny crash. it became too painful to ride and eddy likes his Belgian Food and Beer.
I've met Eddy, when he wasn't slammed with fans (and language barriers) he was very nice
I've met LeMond. Guy runs late for everything cause he stops to talk (really talk) with anybody who wants his attention. A real genuine guy.
I've met Lance, he showed up with Tony Cruz for a cx race, and I loaned his wrench a backup wheel when LA thought he was flatting. Was friendly as well.

anyhow for the years of dietary suffering these guys go through, they DESERVE to get fat.


----------



## wasfast

The information I saw regarding Eddy's surgery was something in his esphogus(sp). I suspect he had his stomach stapled but have not proof. I have noticed that he's gaining weight again sadly. 

I raced against Lemond when he was a Junior. He was a very superior rider against ANYONE he raced against. He may be a good guy these days in person but his media quotes make him out to be a sour grapes sorta person.


----------



## Sintesi

atpjunkie said:


> cause he finally had surgery to fix his back he tweaked in the derny crash. it became too painful to ride and eddy likes his Belgian Food and Beer.
> I've met Eddy, when he wasn't slammed with fans (and language barriers) he was very nice
> I've met LeMond. Guy runs late for everything cause he stops to talk (really talk) with anybody who wants his attention. A real genuine guy.
> I've met Lance, he showed up with Tony Cruz for a cx race, and I loaned his wrench a backup wheel when LA thought he was flatting. Was friendly as well.
> 
> anyhow for the years of dietary suffering these guys go through, they DESERVE to get fat.


No doubt. But Greg isn't fat. He's in decent shape for a guy his age and in far better shape than 98% of mid-40 year olds I meet on any centuries I've been on.

For the record I met Lance once and he was a jerk but then again the guy he spoke to before me was a nitwit foisting about 20 crap memorabilia on him to sign . I'd be a prick to the next guy too.


----------



## Nigel

you gotta remember Eddy is the "cannibal" right. Imagine how fat you would get eating the 60 percent of society that is obese/overweight these days. Not enough lean meat to go around, like when he was younger.


----------



## atpjunkie

*yeah when I met lemond*



Sintesi said:


> No doubt. But Greg isn't fat. He's in decent shape for a guy his age and in far better shape than 98% of mid-40 year olds I meet on any centuries I've been on.
> 
> For the record I met Lance once and he was a jerk but then again the guy he spoke to before me was a nitwit foisting about 20 crap memorabilia on him to sign . I'd be a prick to the next guy too.


he looked pretty fit (last Aug at Interbike)

then again I know folks who've gone on the factory ride at Merckx's factory and said the 60 year old put a hurt on thheir mch younger legs


----------



## Sintesi

atpjunkie said:


> he looked pretty fit (last Aug at Interbike)
> 
> then again I know folks who've gone on the factory ride at Merckx's factory and said the 60 year old put a hurt on thheir mch younger legs


Apparently once you have it you never lose it. Dunno if you saw this ride report but Eddie still leads from the front and don't take nobody's power bars..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74722


extry quote:


"Merckx was there with all his Belgian teammates and greeted me 'oh Ernesto!' I said to him 'what do you want? Leave me alone!' Merckx had his three bikes lined up in his room stuck in the radiator... each one had a different geometry and Eddy asked me 'Ernesto, which bike should I use tomorrow?' One had a setback of 16.5, one was 17 and the third was 17.2. All of them were perfect; ready to race. Merckx jumped on one of them and cried 'tomorrow I'll kill them all!' Suddenly he lost his balance and the bike tipped over and broke the rear wheel and bent the derailleur. Merckx was upset and I had to fix the wheel and the derailleur and ended up leaving at 1230! Before I left, Merckx knew that Sunday was my wedding anniversary and told me 'I'll see you at your house after the race and bring the winners bouquet for your wife Vincenzina.'

The next morning in Mendrisio, I saw Merckx before the start. He wouldn't look at me... I whistled at him but he still wouldn't look at me. Then Merckx rode by me and growled, "I'll kill them all" so I knew he was all right for the race. "

- Ernesto Colnago


----------



## bigpinkt

Crossboy, what is that handle? are you cross gender?

I, unlike you, have actually met both of the riders you are babbling about. Lance was a young punk kid who did his best to piss everyone off and Greg was always the nicest guy in the room. Who knows they could have changed, but from what I hear they have not. I have multiple friends, including 3 former teammates, and 3 support staff who road/worked/traveled over the years with Lance. They all, universally, despise him. The people I know who worked with Greg all still speak highly of him. 

I can only assume you are young and new to the sport, anyone who is approaching, or is over, 40 knows how hard it is to keep it together. Father time is a hard master.


----------



## stevesbike

Lemond is a cool guy. Anyone who has spent five minutes with Lemond and Armstrong will tell you there's a huge difference in their personalities. In an interview, when asked what was one thing people are mistaken about him, Armstrong said it was that he is a nice guy. There's a lot of ways to describe him, but a nice guy isn't one of them. Lemond is not only a decent guy, but people forget how hard his Tour victories were-he was on a French team (first with Hinault and Fignon) and had to battle former tour champs in all his wins. Also, he tried to change the standard training regimes of pro riders in order to peak for the Tour and race less in the way Armstrong did, but was never allowed to, so rode the spring classics, Giro etc. Armstrong could never had done what he did (to focus only on the Tour) without the precedent Lemond set. Besides, if you had to choose who between the two raced clean, the smart money would be on Lemond.


----------



## spookyload

My question about eddy is why he gets a pass on his positive drug test? It happened, yet the issue was never pursued. Nobody ever questions his authenticity? Do people just not know, or are too awestruck to mention it?



> In 1969 during the _Giro d'Italia_, he was confronted with accusations of drug use. Because of this, he was forced to leave the contest. Merckx cried in front of the press and to this day keeps repeating people cheated with the doping test. He argued that there were no counter-experts nor counter-analysis available and that some foreign supporters hated him. Further, he stated that the stage during which he was allegedly using drugs was an easy one for everybody, so there was no need to use any drugs. The Belgian prince sent a plane to bring him back to Belgium.


----------



## Pablo

crossboy said:


> I doubt you would say that to my face being that I am BLACK. Keep your racists comments to yourselve you fuking illegal.


And I was to divine your race from you asinine posts how? We're all anonymous and invisible here. My Shakespearean put-down was in reference to your low-brow humor, not any reference to your race or color, which I have no way of knowing. I care not what color or ethnicity you are. You've shown yourself to be what you are through your words. That is more than enough for me thanks. 

You, however, took the more direct route by mistakenly assuming that I am Latino and illegal and basing your childish put down on those incorrect beliefs. Wow. I'm speachless. I'm also neither Latino nor in this country illegally. I'd explain, but I'd rather not waste my time. 

Good luck, crossboy, you're going to need it.


----------



## 32and3cross

Seems to me crossboy sounds alot like that loser soggy feedbag. Same lame attempts to put people down. Same lame attempts to turn non-racist comments into racist comments. Same lame bragging. Maybe not the same person but def from the same family of bottom feeders.


----------



## crossboy

Pablo said:


> And I was to divine your race from you asinine posts how? We're all anonymous and invisible here. My Shakespearean put-down was in reference to your low-brow humor, not any reference to your race or color, which I have no way of knowing. I care not what color or ethnicity you are. You've shown yourself to be what you are through your words. That is more than enough for me thanks.
> 
> You, however, took the more direct route by mistakenly assuming that I am Latino and illegal and basing your childish put down on those incorrect beliefs. Wow. I'm speachless. I'm also neither Latino nor in this country illegally. I'd explain, but I'd rather not waste my time.
> 
> Good luck, crossboy, you're going to need it.



Well, that's a start.


----------



## atpjunkie

Sintesi said:


> Apparently once you have it you never lose it. Dunno if you saw this ride report but Eddie still leads from the front and don't take nobody's power bars..
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74722
> 
> "Merckx was there with all his Belgian teammates and greeted me 'oh Ernesto!' I said to him 'what do you want? Leave me alone!' Merckx had his three bikes lined up in his room stuck in the radiator... each one had a different geometry and Eddy asked me 'Ernesto, which bike should I use tomorrow?' One had a setback of 16.5, one was 17 and the third was 17.2. All of them were perfect; ready to race. Merckx jumped on one of them and cried 'tomorrow I'll kill them all!' Suddenly he lost his balance and the bike tipped over and broke the rear wheel and bent the derailleur. Merckx was upset and I had to fix the wheel and the derailleur and ended up leaving at 1230! Before I left, Merckx knew that Sunday was my wedding anniversary and told me 'I'll see you at your house after the race and bring the winners bouquet for your wife Vincenzina.'
> 
> The next morning in Mendrisio, I saw Merckx before the start. He wouldn't look at me... I whistled at him but he still wouldn't look at me. Then Merckx rode by me and growled, "I'll kill them all" so I knew he was all right for the race. "
> 
> - Ernesto Colnago


I'm still mad at Foggy for not inviting me. Heck he even uses me in his avatar and no invite, where's the love? (he got in on late notice but hell I'd ave driven up overnight. I have family in the area.)

there's plenty of reports about that ride 23-25 mph. guys getting shelled. oh joy


----------



## crossboy

32and3cross said:


> Seems to me crossboy sounds alot like that loser soggy feedbag. Same lame attempts to put people down. Same lame attempts to turn non-racist comments into racist comments. Same lame bragging. Maybe not the same person but def from the same family of bottom feeders.



Soggy Feedbag, Is he Soiled Chamois cousin?


----------



## Cevan

*It is truly breathtaking the degree to which*

this thread has been hijacked. Just an observation. 

:23:


----------



## MB1

goaliedb said:


> Crossboy is now on my ignore list. Look where he's taken this thread


Not much reason for that now that he has been banned. :thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

*why am i not suprised*



MB1 said:


> Not much reason for that now that he has been banned. :thumbsup:


I figured he was the same guy as Soggy Feedbag since his sole reason for being here was to annoy folks.


----------



## Einstruzende

MB1 said:


> Not much reason for that now that he has been banned. :thumbsup:


There is a god, and that god is the one that banned Crossboy.


----------

